# Officer down! Getting an injured officer to safety



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Ofcr. Bob Pippen

In an instant, any of us could be in a situation where we need to rescue a badly wounded officer from a hot-fire zone that a determined attacker is trying to turn into a killing field. Knowing how to respond immediately as a well-coordinated team could mean the difference between life and death for the downed officer. Yet many agencies fail to train street cops in any practical rescue techniques, apparently figuring that SWAT members are the only ones who may ever need such tactics.

Fortunately, all enforcement personnel on the Portland (Ore.) Police Bureau receive officer-evacuation training. We teach a fast, easy-to-learn procedure developed specifically for street officers that can get a wounded cop to a safe location and into the hands of emergency medical responders in as little as 15 seconds. Designed ideally to involve four or even five officers, its principles are flexible enough to work with as few as two. It requires no special equipment and only a few hours of training and practice. And it's been tested and proven effective in the heat of battle on the street.

During one confrontation at a private residence, four of our officers came under a hail of fire from a gunman wielding a high-powered rifle. He killed one officer instantly and critically wounded a second. The other two promptly kicked in to an adapted version of the rescue technique they'd been taught and evacuated both downed officers without further injury. 
Although one officer was lost in this tragic event, the actions of the rescuers saved the wounded officer's life, and the cover fire delivered during the maneuver severely wounded the assailant, significantly aiding in his eventual capture.

The tactic requires coverage of three responsibilities: cover-fire, drag, and lead out. When sufficient personnel are on hand, one or more officers can be assigned to each area of responsibility. But it's a good idea to practice combining tasks as part of your training so you can readily adapt when fewer responders are available.

Here's how the technique works

Full Article:http://www.policeone.com/officer-sh...er-down-Getting-an-injured-officer-to-safety/


----------

